# Lake Somerville



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone been to lake Somerville lately? Planing in heading up this weekend just looking for a fishing report


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

*?*

No one?


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I was there this afternoon but very rough with the NNW wind, not whitecapping but big swells. Wanted to drift fish but couldn't find shad so picked up 2 channels but water to cold for my punch to dissolve. Finally found shad when I was loading to leave. Maybe Thurs. Gulls sitting over schools in mid lake but no action


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yea it was windy today. Weather for Saturday looks good! I haven't fished fresh water in a while so we'll see how it goes! I'll post what happens. 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Crappie been caught in nails creek

Blk/chart curly tail, 1/16 jig head. 

Whitebass been hit/miss lately lower end of the yegua with bank walkers. Last 2 weeks a lot of crappie were caught in the yegua. More so than whitebass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

White and crappie are in the creeks. White have been sporadic with limits being caught here and there. Crappie bite has been consistent though the majority have been small. Cats have been good on punch bait and shad when you can find them. I've been out there several times in the past few weeks. Water is back down to normal levels finally


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hoggwilde said:


> Crappie been caught in nails creek
> 
> Blk/chart curly tail, 1/16 jig head.
> 
> ...


My dad lives on 976 so I'm up there often, just haven't fished the lake in a few years, it the a way to get into these creeks by boat? I'm running a shoalwater stealth 18' runs pretty shallow but I'm not sure if I should trust the gas alone? Any input on this?


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

Once I get my aluminum tunnel hull we will have to get a couple of guys together and make runs up the creeks.


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Geordican said:


> Once I get my aluminum tunnel hull we will have to get a couple of guys together and make runs up the creeks.


Would you trust doing that in a shoalwater? It'll run in 5-8" get up in about 12-16 depending on bottom


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm sure a shoal water will do just fine. I'd just be worried about a glass boat in areas that may have stumps/logs/etc


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yea.. I'm looking forward to this weekend! Hopefully do a little good and see some new areas. I'm not sure if y'all know where this is but I believe the road is county rd 124 or 125. I take that down and fish in yegua creek right under the bridge and usually catch nice whits and a few crappie. But now that I have the boat I want to explore more of the lake side into the creeks


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes you can make it there. Stay in creek channel. It's 4-6ft of water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

This is entrance into nails from lake. Each side of the channel is ankle deep water. Don't go in on pad..worse case you'll notice mud kicking up and you can adjust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

Will that pull up in the gps?


----------



## fishin5150 (Feb 10, 2016)

anyone know if Newman's bottom is open? or is it washed out?


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Newman's is still closed. The entrance to nails creek is just north of the Nails Creek SP boat ramp. It shows up on my Lake Insight Pro map card. Do not attempt to enter the creeks from the side if you have never done it. Lots of snags and you will hit the mud bank. You will need to swing wide out towards the middle of the lake and turn in to the creek channel. Nails creek is relatively free of snags until you get up past the flag pond cut. Yegua has some serious snags in it, but you can run further up the creek there than nails.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Is it OK to fish that little creek on 1948 just half mile between rocky creek and yegua? I've seen cars down there a couple times when heading back, but wasn't sure if it was "legal" go get down there, and also how slippery it is (I don't have a 4x4). 

was considering maybe kayaking that area if possible, any input on that.

Thanks


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I run my 16' jon from Nails Creek boat ramp to both creeks easily without raising my prop and I have only 11" draft. 
You should have an idea where the deeper spots are to get to the creeks before departing from Nails ramp. Use Google Earth and use the "Timeline" feature to see the deeper areas you need to travel to get into the creek. That will help you. You shouldn't have any issues though with the water at normal level. It will be about 1 1/2 to 3 foot deep from the ramp to the mouths of creeks. Creeks are 5-12 feet deep and there is some debris blocking nails after the bridge. Yegua should be clear all the way. 
I am taking my yak up the creeks tonight and thru the morning. Gonna try my lights on my yak for some night crappie!
Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

There's a big tree jam before you hit wolf pond on yegua.... Not sure if you can get thru since lake is at pool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Is that for all traffic or just regular boats? Do you think a yak can make it through at all or at least be able to pull out and go around?
I have an Ascend FS128T and hopefully I can pull it over maybe.


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Crappie bite was nothing less of HOT this weekend.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

We are planning a trip to Somerville this coming weekend is there any easy place for the kids to catch some crappie? And can you still catch white bass by the ****? I haven't been since I was a kid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

Not sure why the stars. Can you catch white bass by the big tall levee that holds water back??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

KATILLAC said:


> Not sure why the stars


This is because *** is *** freedom and *** in this ***. *** *** never ***.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Heard the tires were hot right now. The creeks are good too. There is no log jam up Yegua that I found and all kinds of fish were hitting all night and morning. Cats, Whites, Bass, and Crappie! They are fattening up for spawn.


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

What are the tires?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Crappie bite has still been producing.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice where did you catch those? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Crappie were still hot at the tires over the weekend. Fat slabs on jigs.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

KATILLAC said:


> Nice where did you catch those?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


The "tires" are the poles with tires on them sticking out of the water (when normal pool) over by Big Creek. Hogwilde is at them in his picture above.


----------



## luckylefty (Jul 20, 2015)

Crappie were pretty good this past weekend


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice! Any hints on where?and what?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## luckylefty (Jul 20, 2015)

Up nails creek and the main lake. Minnows caught some on jigs


----------

